
Ask HN: For a Facebook clone in 2019 what tech stack would you use? - lumberjack
Ideally looking for some framework or such that handles the boring stuff like automatically.
======
davismwfl
My 2 cents, at Facebook scale there is no framework that will handle all the
"boring stuff".

I am not even sure what you even mean by boring stuff. But if you are like
some of the devs I have worked with I have heard over and over why do we have
to write all this CRUD for forms and dashboards etc.

There are no shortcuts, and no frameworks that just magically solve all the
problems without introducing tradeoffs.

------
rahuldottech
> Ideally looking for some framework or such that handles the boring stuff
> like automatically

Lol, you're going to have to put in lots and lots of effort, no matter what
stack you use. What do you even mean by "boring stuff"?

------
sergiotapia
You can stretch Rails a whole lot these days -- so much so that by the time
Rails is the bottleneck, you can probably afford to hire primo engineers to
refactor to better tools.

I would however build the real-time chat system with Elixir and Phoenix. Just
knock that out and not worry about chat performance for a very long time.

So I would build the main app with Rails. And the chat system with Elixir.

------
jcdentonunatco
Translation: "Want to make a lot of money but don't want to put in the work"

------
sidcool
At Facebook scale, there can be no one solution, it has to be purpose built
for use cases.

------
visox
Scala, scala.js, postgres and casandra. There are no shortcuts .

------
quickthrower2
React and firebase

~~~
sidcool
React would be ok but Firebase at Facebook scale would be insanely expensive.
There has to be something self hosted. And may be custom built.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yeah but this person doesn’t want to deal with boring stuff.

